# aeb mk2 swap wiring ???



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

how much of the aeb wiring is need to swap into a mk2?? is it like the dbw cars where some of the interior harness is needed to run the throttle body or is that wiring not needed for a aeb swap cuz of the drive by cable unless you want to keep the cruise controll???

i know about keeping all the aeb wiring with all the aeb accessories and sensors from the engine as well as not having a immobilizer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i am right or wrong ..any help from the real pros will be greatly appreciated ...


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (kamahao112)*

Since the aeb computer does not control the cruise function like the drive by wire cars making it work is easy. If your mk2 has cruise you can simply use that.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (I know Laz)*

so i dont need the cabin/interior harness like the dbw swaps???


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (kamahao112)*

no you do not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (I know Laz)*

thanks aeb swaps are alot easier than awp swaps lol


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (kamahao112)*

If you can splice crossflow swap you can splice an aeb swap


----------



## johnsomj (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (kamahao112)*

Hey, i'm going through the same swap. Dropped it in, and now i'm to the wiring, and have no idea what i'm doing. This is the part I knew Id have trouble with. I have all the accessories from an ABA and the wiring harness from the AEB with the AEB manual ECU. I've read a lot about it, but I am still kinda lost. From what I can deduce, i only need to splice like 8 wires from the AEB harness into the stock fuse box, is this about right? ANY info on it would help TREMENDOUSLY! I'm lost and want my car back! haha


----------



## 16vgtiguy (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (johnsomj)*

Ive got an aeb swap im doing into my mk2 and i have most of the components from a mk2 1.8t swap that came with the engine, from what ive got with the harness i have it is very few wires that need to be tied into the mk2 harness, the only problem is the harness i got is just a complete abomination and was not done cleanly but i do know the car ran perfect without issues, when i get the time to sit down and look at both bentley books ill be able to give you a better idea.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: aeb mk2 swap wiring ??? (16vgtiguy)*

Behold: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4347640


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

the brit said:


> Behold: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4347640


 This was the write up I have been looking for!!! Awsome.. My AEB 1.8t swap in my MK1 Cabriolet just made since of the wiring!!! Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

wow this one is old ..lol ended up going with a awp harness


----------

